# eBay Screwed Me Over



## PohTayToez (May 23, 2007)

This is a email I sent to eBay recently:



> The item numbers listed contain items listings that were
> created on March 14, a day in which a promotion was held for $0.20
> listing fees. They were scheduled to begin on days that were later than,
> March 14, however, when I reached the "Sell: Promote and Revise Your
> ...





> Dear Trevor,
> 
> Thank you for writing eBay in regard to our $0.20 promotion.
> 
> ...



To sum it up, eBay had a promotion, and an oversight in their site's encoding causing items that did not fall under the promotion's conditions to be displayed with the promotion's price.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I would think if I click a button that says that I agree to the price shown to me, then I should be charged that price, not some 5x more.  Basically, I'm out about $30, and apparently the douche bags that answer the emails just skim and reply with some generic response, a complaint I've heard before.  

I plan on calling them so I can talk with a real person who'll have to listen to me, but somehow I doubt I'll get a refund.


----------



## Tuffie (May 23, 2007)

I don't really think it's really worth looking into it but, I guess it is their fault..

When talking to them, say things that indicate that you wont use eBay again, and that you will have your friends stop using the site, that will make them report the phone conversaition to their boss, becuase those are notable things..

Kent.


----------



## apj101 (May 23, 2007)

you will have agreed to there terms and conditions, which will have listed that schedule items arent under the offer
Now i agree the price should have been reflected when you submitted the item and not shown £0.20. But if they do choose to refund the amount it would be a goodwill gesture and not a legal obligation


----------



## PohTayToez (May 23, 2007)

I'm not so sure about it not being a legal obligation:






This is what is seen right before you list an item.



> By clicking the *List Your Item* button, you agree to pay the fees above, accepting the listing conditions above, and assume full responsibility for the content of the listing and item offered.



Besides the fact that I am almost completely certain that the 'listing conditions' of the promotion were NOT listed above, I was also agreeing to the 'fees above'.  How can they say that one part of that agreement negates the other... just because there are conflicting terms, why should the one that benefits them override the other?


----------



## apj101 (May 23, 2007)

> Besides the fact that I am almost completely certain that the 'listing conditions' of the promotion were NOT listed above, I was also agreeing to the 'fees above'. How can they say that one part of that agreement negates the other... just because there are conflicting terms, why should the one that benefits them override the other?


well if you feel you have a case call them, youll get nowhere with emails


----------



## Punk (May 23, 2007)

Call them for sure... It's their fault!

Try to menace them with laws and stuff. telle them that if it's not sorted in like a week, you will call your lawyer or something. That always works when they know that it's their fault...


----------



## PohTayToez (May 23, 2007)

Well, as luck would have it, tomorrow they're running the same promotion, so I'll call then, and lead the rep through the steps I took, and show him what I saw.


----------



## leet6thgrader (May 24, 2007)

Dude it's $30 just get over it.


----------



## bluedishwasher (May 24, 2007)

i hate this about ebay, another bad thing is people set their own postage rate, alot of these arseholes charge wayyy over the top on postage, i got charged £8 for a cd!


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (May 24, 2007)

bluedishwasher said:


> i hate this about ebay, another bad thing is people set their own postage rate, alot of these arseholes charge wayyy over the top on postage, i got charged £8 for a cd!


That's not eBay's fault.


----------



## bluedishwasher (May 24, 2007)

i think they should have predefined postage costs depending on the item


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (May 24, 2007)

Well it would depend upon the state, the item weight, dimensions and all that so I think sellers should be able to charge what they want. If you don't accept the price given, buy it off someone else.


----------



## PohTayToez (May 24, 2007)

leet6thgrader said:


> Dude it's $30 just get over it.



I'm sorry, I actually work for my money, my parents don't give it to me, and I kinda ticks me off when it gets taken from me unjustly.  Sure, $30 isn't a whole lot of money, but it's more of the principle of the thing... eBay is such a big company, they think they can do whatever they want.

EDIT: BTW, I just tested it, it still shows the special promotion listing fee even if you schedule the listing for another day, and makes no mention of the promotion conditions anywhere on the site.  I don't see how they can dispute this.


----------



## Punk (May 24, 2007)

leet6thgrader said:


> Dude it's $30 just get over it.



When you work, any dollar is worth a few times of work.... So that answer wasn't intelligent...

30$ IS a lot... OK it's not 300$ but he worked for those 30$...


----------



## goawayugh (May 24, 2007)

bluedishwasher said:


> i think they should have predefined postage costs depending on the item



You can report people who charge excessive shipping.  I have.


----------

